# How fast have you been in your gto?



## kjclawson77 (May 20, 2010)

As title describes, what is your top speed?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

167 on a slight downgrade.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

just 140. im very afraid of deer


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How fast can you use the search function??
http://www.gtoforum.com/f7/gtos-top-speed-14996/
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/top-speed-18325/


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

so far in my GTO i've done 140, and it scared me. i got a stock suspension set up with stock bushing and all, so if felt very.... floaty? i guess.

i also have a Kawasaki ZX-14, i've done 180 on that. so i'm not scared to go fast, just scared to go fast till i make some upgrades.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

My 66 back in 83 had a 120 speedo, and I had it back at zero the second time around, cool! Then I hit the brakes on the 4 wheel non finned brakes, that was scary as hell. It did stop, just not in any record setting speed, I had brake fade as soon as I hit the brakes, lucky there wasn't anything to hit..


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

jetstang said:


> My 66 back in 83 had a 120 speedo, and I had it back at zero the second time around, cool! Then I hit the brakes on the 4 wheel non finned brakes, that was scary as hell. It did stop, just not in any record setting speed, I had brake fade as soon as I hit the brakes, lucky there wasn't anything to hit..


My brother had a 67 Charger with a 383 as his first car that had 4 wheel drum brakes. He got the thing up to about 120-130 and then needed to slow pretty quickly. It slowed decently from 130ish to about 100 then the brakes faded completely and he basically kept pumping them till he got it slowed to a speed that he could take the corner he needed to make. The shoes were badly glazed and he needed to replace them and all four drums shortly after that. 

Thank God for modern 4 wheel disc brakes.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Do we need this again? see post #4.
:seeya:


----------

